
Show HN: Guesto – Self check-in and name badge printing app for events - santhosh_81
https://medium.com/guestoapp/introducing-guesto-for-ipad-8cbbf7b4688e#.honngnd8m
======
santhosh_81
Any feedback or questions welcome.

